# Solved: Excel Pivot Tables - Fixed Column Categories



## UMCaneSimon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'm sure everyone has experienced the inconsistent structure of pivot tables. I wasn't able to figure this out in Excel 2003.. but hopefully Excel 2007 has an updated functionality? 

To illustrate: I have a monthly sales report that reports #s by employee in the column header. So it looks like:

Albert Brian Charlie
Sales $100 $150 $200 
Expenses $50 $70 $100

Now, if Brian does not work one month, his name will not be shown when the pivot table is updated. Is there a way to set the pivot table to show the same columns regardless if the data is blank or empty?

I've explored simply adding fake data (i.e. Brian has 0 sales and 0 expenses into the database) but wanted to know if there was an alternative method. 

Thanks!

Simon


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

"I'm sure everyone has experienced the inconsistent structure of pivot tables."

Not really. I read:

"By default, the Pivot Table shows only the items for which there is data."

Having said what it does, if it (then) only did it _sporadically_ then ... that *would* be inconsistent.

TBH I can't get a handle on your data layout from "reports #s by employee in the column header" -- to me, that doesn't really sound "pivot table friendly".

Nevertheless, you can read about the "Show Items with No Data" option (available in, and maybe even from, XL2K) here. HTH


----------



## UMCaneSimon (Oct 16, 2009)

That works! Thanks! Happy Holidays everyone!


----------

